# ...raw honey...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm not finding any quality raw honey in my area and may need to order some. Anyone know of good sites to order "bulk" quantities from?


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, shipping would probably be high, but I get mine from Stockins in Lancaster, Pa. I am able to get it locally for under $20 for 5 lbs, a little over $30 for 10 lbs. They do have distributors in bordering states, and I think yours is one of them. 

They are a family owned operation. I love their honey, especially their wildflower. They don't have a store or even a business number because they don't sell retail unless you know them personally and have a special order, but they do have an address you can contact them at. Let me do a little checking and see if there is a store near you. What part of the state are you in?

Stockin's Honey
[email protected] - maybe he could give you a list of stores close to your home. It would save on shipping charges.
(717)687-7816 - fax

http://www.kauffmansfruitfarm.com/Stockin%20s%20Honey/folder/161 will ship it, but they are a little more expensive than others, at least if you buy it at their store.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Dave Kaneaster Apiary, 
Dave Kaneaster, 
P.O. Box 231, 
1320 4th Avenue West, 
Gooding, ID 83330 
208-934-8521
2000+ strong, healthy hives available for Almond, Apple and Seed Crop pollination in California, Central Washington, Oregon and Idaho. 

This is where I get my honey from. Some of the best I have ever had! Several years running, the honey has been almost a perfect golden white color. His honey goes fast every year. Idk if he ships or any details / min orders ect, but the product is worth asking him.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks, I'll check those out. I've googled this as well and am finding "buckets" of it. Not sure how well that much would keep.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I keep my honey in plastic food grade buckets. I only have issues with crystallization during warmer months, but other than that, no problems at all.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I found "raw" honey in a couple of forms, i.e. "crystalized" &/or "strained". I'm quite ignorant about honey and only know what I've seen in stores. Does the "crystalized" have hard parts in it? Does "strained" mean it does not have any part of the hive in it? 

I found 60 lbs of these types that come in one large bucket for about $150. If I purchase such a bucket, how long will it keep once the bucket is opened? (I sure couldn't put that size in my fridge and I have no cool place to store it.)


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

motdaugrnds,
I'm far from an expert, but from what I have heard, honey doesn't "go bad". Yes, it might crystalize but it is still good to use. I place my crystalized honey in warm water (but not too warm as you want to get the benefits of raw honey). We buy our honey from a local farmer and get it in a five gallon pail. I then just place it in glass containers (I use canning jars) and it stores without being in the fridge.

That much lasts my husband and I about a year. Very small amount of crystalized honey towards the end of the year. I store it in a hot closet upstairs and it does fine. Google "the benefits of eating/using raw honey" and you will be amazed! Enjoy your honey!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been ordering from here for four years now, great honey and great shipping prices. http://www.rudyshoney.com/

I get a 5-gallon bucket and seal it up in quart jars, then keep them in my dark pantry. They last over a year with no problems with crystallizing or anything. And yes, if it's pure honey, it will never go bad!  If it does crystallize you can rewarm it slowly in a pan of water on the stove, just don't overheat it or it ruins the healthy enzymes in it.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

As I have been told, to sell honey in "the big stores" it has to to be heated to over 170 f . . . . .
This of course kills the good stuff in honey.

I have heard / read that honey was found in Egyptian tombs and it was still edible .......

Get a case of --wide mouth-- quart canning jars and your good to go.....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You're all such treasures! Thank you for the information. I suspect that one large bucket would last a full year for me.


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

honey is natures only perfect food . it will never spoil. for ease of use the above posts of putting it in canning jars of quarts or pints would be a handy idea for ease of use.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Never goes bad, when I order in bulk I order mine from http://www.ebeehoney.com/

If it crystallizes, just warm slowly, best if in a glass jar, then put the jar in a pot with some water on the stove.

Bees are on my list for spring, I use honey so much as food and for healing that I want my own hive. Gotta get allergy testing first!!!


----------



## SadieG (Jan 12, 2013)

The shipping cost would be pretty costly, but Hunters Honey Farm in Martinsville, IN has fantastic honey. We took a trip and toured the farm, it was fascinating to learn all about honey and the different types there are. Very tasty and healthy!


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

So honey bought at Walmart that says 100 percent natural raw and unfiltered is not healthful?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'm not finding any quality raw honey in my area and may need to order some. Anyone know of good sites to order "bulk" quantities from?


By Local Click Here


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

You should look into get your own hives.


----------

